# επί το καλύτερο, επί το χειρότερο



## UsualSuspect (Feb 27, 2012)

Καταρχάς έχουμε τις παγιωμένες και νομίζω λόγιες εκφράσεις _επί τα βελτίω, επί τα χείρω_. Έπειτα, γιατί να πούμε _επί το καλύτερο _και όχι _προς το καλύτερο_; Εκτιμώ ότι είναι υβρίδια. Όχι πως βλέπω γραμματικό λάθος αλλά επειδή διαφαίνεται λανθάνων αρχοντοχωριατισμός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2012)

Υπάρχει ένα σαχλό (τώρα πια σάχλεψε· παλιότερα είχε πλάκα) παιχνίδι που μεταφράζαμε ιδιωματισμούς και παροιμίες από τη μια γλώσσα στην άλλη, συνήθως από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά, λέξη προς λέξη. Π.χ. το γοργόν και χάριν έχει, the fast also has grace (αυτό είναι δικό μου). Παραδείγματα εδώ.

Στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκουν οι μεταφορές από την καθαρεύουσα σε κακοχωνεμένη δημοτική. Είναι καλά για να γελάμε. Π.χ.
ζητώ το κεφάλι κάποιου επί πιάτο ή σε πιάτο ή σε πίνακα, αν προτιμάτε
:)

Αν είχαν κοιτάξει στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*επί τα βελτίω, επί τα χείρω* προς το καλύτερο ή προς το χειρότερο


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκουν οι μεταφορές από την καθαρεύουσα σε κακοχωνεμένη δημοτική. Είναι καλά για να γελάμε. Π.χ.
> ζητώ το κεφάλι κάποιου επί πιάτο ή σε πιάτο ή σε πίνακα, αν προτιμάτε
> :)



Υπήρξε και το αντίστροφο -η μεταφορά λαϊκών εκφράσεων στην καθαρεύουσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2012)

Το πιο διαδεδομένο, πολύ πιο παλιά από τις ελληνοαγγλικές μεταφράσεις, ήταν τα πειράγματα που έκαναν οι καθαρευουσιάνοι στους μαλλιαρούς με τον Παλιοκουβέντα και τα όμοια.

Να ένα νήμα που πρέπει να ξαναζωντανέψουμε:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1060-Για-μια-δημοτική-ακόμα-πιο-δημοτικιά!


----------

